
China’s Internet Controls Will Get Stricter, to Dismay of Foreign Business - walterbell
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/08/business/international/china-cyber-security-regulations.html
======
mtgx
If only "foreign businesses" would've backed each other up against the Chinese
government, instead of stabbing each others in the back for the possibility of
gaining a few extra market share points in China if their competitor is
removed from the market, then maybe these sort of laws wouldn't keep appearing
in China.

